# KDE4.2 installation problem



## eugene210682 (Feb 26, 2009)

Trying to install KDE4.2 from ports encountered such trouble - during the compilation of kdepimlibs4 cmake error occurs.

```
:CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:84 (MESSAGE):
  ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
  /root/.kde4/share/apps;/usr/local/kde4/share/apps
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:13 (find_package)


CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:
  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.6)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower
  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more
  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
```
Trying to manage this by myself, googling and forum search didn't help. So, maybe someone can wise me up, please?


----------



## plamaiziere (Feb 26, 2009)

eugene210682 said:
			
		

> Trying to install KDE4.2 from ports encountered such trouble - during the compilation of kdepimlibs4 cmake error occurs.
> 
> ```
> :CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:84 (MESSAGE):
> ...



FindKDE4Internal.cmake should be installed by kdelibs4
Do you have this file installed?

If not you should reinstall kdelibs4, I think.


----------



## eugene210682 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot. After kdelibs4 reinstall everything falls into place. I should've payed more attention to that line. ...the devil hides in details


----------



## larrypatrickmaloney (Feb 15, 2010)

*I have the same problem...*

I've had the same problem for six months, and I still can't build KDE4.

I'm trying to build kdepimlibs4, and I get the build error posted above.

I DO have kdelibs4 installed, AND I've denstalled, and reinstalled, succesfully kdelibs4.  

However, when I go to build kdepimlibs4, I get the cmake build error.  

I've done the obvious, updated ports, etc.

I'm running FreeBSD8, with all the latest ports.

Any suggestions on how to debug this problem?

Thank you.


----------

